# PGL-IIIA Arrivals



## Madz (Aug 10, 2006)

It sounds like some people may be getting their PGL-IIIA's already. I just wanna see how many of them have arrived and how many say they are the "poop". Mine hasnt come yet andi cant wait :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine hasn't come yet. But you might want to change your S word to fecal matter before a mod gets their pantys in a bunch.


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 10, 2006)

not sure, but i think FninjaP90 implied that the lasers were sent tuesday, thats only two days ago!


----------



## Madz (Aug 10, 2006)

i realise that. but one person said they got it already. so, i just wanted to see if usps was faster then i had thought. sorry about the s-word i changed it.


----------



## emrbrtn (Aug 10, 2006)

No one has gotten them yet, they were shipped today.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2006)

Of course I'll pipe up the moment I receive mine.


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 11, 2006)

USPS Tracking said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0305 1720 0010 7359 373
> 
> There is no record of this item.



Looks like the mail truck threw the driver and drove off with my lasers when the mailman stopped to drop some mail off at the glue factory. :laughing:

Bad mail truck!


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 11, 2006)

My bad guys, I left out a 0 in the tracking numbers when I posted them up yesterday. They should work now.


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 12, 2006)

I got mine this morning.


----------



## StevieRay (Aug 12, 2006)

N8YWF said:


> I got mine this morning.


   


How about a mini review


----------



## wells05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Why did I not get in on this group buy???:mecry: :mecry: 

I mean, Actually,(cough, cough) I head these PGL-IIIA dealies are not that great. One of you guys that have been waiting so patiently should probably just go ahead and send yours directly to me for assesment. Any takers??? 

Seriously, have fun and post picts. i'm jealous.


----------



## emrbrtn (Aug 12, 2006)

N8YWF said:


> I got mine this morning.



I may get mine today then too.... hopefully...


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 12, 2006)

They are bright but not as bright as I figured they would be. They are brighter than my Newish. 

The sticker doesn't say >80mw. Instead it just says *"PEAKPOWER <500mw WAVELENGTH 501nm - 561nm*". I guess the only way to know what its putting out is to put it on a meter. I can see where FNinjaP90 was frustrated when he had to figure out which laser was the >60mw that Flashlight ordered.

At least you don't have to leave the key in it to work but the dongle on the side of the tailcap does suck. It would be nice if someone out there with a lathe were to make up some aftermarket end caps. If they did I would buy a couple.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 12, 2006)

N8YWF said:


> They are bright but not as bright as I figured they would be. They are brighter than my Newish.
> 
> The sticker doesn't say >80mw. Instead it just says *"PEAKPOWER <500mw WAVELENGTH 501nm - 561nm*". I guess the only way to know what its putting out is to put it on a meter. I can see where FNinjaP90 was frustrated when he had to figure out which laser was the >60mw that Flashlight ordered.
> 
> At least you don't have to leave the key in it to work but the dongle on the side of the tailcap does suck. It would be nice if someone out there with a lathe were to make up some aftermarket end caps. If they did I would buy a couple.


Hey by any chance do you think you could post up some pics with the newwish against the PGL-IIIA? THANKS! O yea one more thing have you tried popping balloons or the lighting of matches trick yet? let us know!haha


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 12, 2006)

Dj_sTyLz808 said:


> Hey by any chance do you think you could post up some pics with the newwish against the PGL-IIIA? THANKS! O yea one more thing have you tried popping balloons or the lighting of matches trick yet? let us know!haha



I got some pics but no place to host them. One has a good closeup of the label and the other is side by side with my Newwish for a size comparison. And yes it does all of that pyro stuff. I tried it and it got boring real fast.


----------



## Madz (Aug 12, 2006)

http://www.imageshack.us

my personal favorite image hosting site ever! for quick free image hosting. no registration required. you just upload to their site and copy and paste the link.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 12, 2006)

N8YWF said:


> I got some pics but no place to host them. One has a good closeup of the label and the other is side by side with my Newwish for a size comparison. And yes it does all of that pyro stuff. I tried it and it got boring real fast.


 
I host all mine here... It's semi reliable...  Frogs are kinda cool too.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 12, 2006)

Little off-topic tip: try photobucket or imageshack for free pic-hosting.
bernhard


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics. I let imageshack resize them they can be posted here. My camera isn't that good.


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 12, 2006)

Lovely! Do you have any action shots? Maybe outdoor?  <3


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea can you take some beam shots? THANKS!!! Did anyone else receive theres yet?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 12, 2006)

I haven't received mine yet, but I'll pipe up the moment it arrives. :thumbsup:


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 12, 2006)

See, each laser has an individual serial number, which is provided for me on a list by CNI. The SN is on the plastic ziplock bag and on the interior wall of the end of the battery tube. I had to unwrap each laser and look at the SN until I found the one that matched the one for the 60mw.


----------



## Madz (Aug 12, 2006)

what is the red and green dots for on the front for? is it a cap that locks and unlocks or something?


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't have one of these, but I'm guessing those dots are for the aperture shutter. Align them in a certain way and you know if the shutter is open or closed.

My guess


----------



## emrbrtn (Aug 13, 2006)

jkaiser3000 said:


> I don't have one of these, but I'm guessing those dots are for the aperture shutter. Align them in a certain way and you know if the shutter is open or closed.
> 
> My guess



Yep, its a shutter.


----------



## Madz (Aug 14, 2006)

I was leaving to goto class this morning at 12:45 Eastern Time and i see the mail lady walking to my door. She is holding a brown box in her hand. guess what. It Arrived WHOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!


EDIT:
My unit appears to be dead on arrival. I put in my 2xAA batteries. Brand new fresh from the package. I put in the dongle. Opened the shutter. Turned on the key. I pressed the button. The red LED comes on but no green beam. To make sure. I checked to see if the Diode was emitting IR light (using my digital camera to detect the IR of course) Nothing is coming from the diode. So i deduce it is dead  all that time. Now i have to pay to send it back to CNI and wait another 3 weeks.


EDIT EDIT:
Wait is there a delay on the beam emission?


----------



## morelightnow (Aug 14, 2006)

since there was no instructions or stickers on the unit, which way do the batteries insert?


----------



## morelightnow (Aug 14, 2006)

yes madz, it's supposed to be 3 seconds. which way did you insert your batteries?


----------



## Madz (Aug 14, 2006)

The negative side of the batteries go into the laser and the positive contacts with the cap. Everything works fine. I did not realise it had a delay. after screwing around with it i figured out it was delayed. Very awesome laser. BRIGHT as hell.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep, there is a delay in beam emission. You should have read the GB post more carefully


----------



## 45/70 (Aug 14, 2006)

Darwin, eh?  I hope mine comes today. Everybody's got me worked up now!

Dave


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't go out and check my mail until DHL shows up...but I'm brimming with anticipation. 

If it doesn't come soon, I'll be madder than a




.


----------



## Madz (Aug 14, 2006)

i went out side and kept the beam on a dried leaf from 4ft away and after 15-20 seconds or so it started smoking.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2006)

*IT'S HERE!!!'
IT'S *****!!!
GET USED TO IT!!!*

{_imitating Lisa Simpson_} *We *ARE* used to it!!!*


----------



## StevieRay (Aug 14, 2006)

1st Impression - AWESOME!



Thanks to FNinjaP90 for making this possible. :rock:


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 14, 2006)

Sweeeeeet! 

Pictures, videos, specs, reviews! Give now!


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Alright Craig....you know what to do...

Review it!


----------



## emrbrtn (Aug 14, 2006)

Got mine today also...beautiful. Thanks Ninja for doing this!


----------



## Madz (Aug 14, 2006)

this thing is slammin.

one of my small solar cells was reading 160mA in my dim rooms. i shined the laser on it and it jumped up to .48V (thats the highest the cell can generate).


----------



## ajohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine arrived too  

Can't wait to try it on my current galvo setup. Still needs work though (need better galvo's I think)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2006)

FNinjaP90 said:


> Alright Craig....you know what to do...
> 
> Review it!


Your wish is my command!!! 
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/pgliiia.htm


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 14, 2006)

Come on guys post some action shots and videos please. Im still waiting, I'll probably be the last guy to get it because im all the way in HAWAII. So keep me busy for now with some pics and vids.THANKS!!!


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 14, 2006)

I live up north in good 'ol Norway. No way you'll be the last guy receiving your laser.


----------



## Madz (Aug 14, 2006)

i can take some pictures for ya, but my camera cant pick up the beam for some reason. Although, the beam is pretty visible to eye. Outside in the dark its even more visible probably due to the humidity outside. I need to get a tripod for this thing.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 14, 2006)

Madz said:


> i can take some pictures for ya, but my camera cant pick up the beam for some reason. Although, the beam is pretty visible to eye. Outside in the dark its even more visible probably due to the humidity outside. I need to get a tripod for this thing.


YEA!!! cool that sounds good if not try a vid of it in action.THANKS!!!


----------



## Madz (Aug 15, 2006)

ill see what i can do


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2006)

Dj_sTyLz808 said:


> Come on guys post some action shots and videos please.


Here is a short (1.0MB) video of this laser burning some laser safety goggles.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/pgliiia5.mov
In this shot, the laser was being fired through the goggles; the beam spot is shown on a ceiling ~5 feet above.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 15, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Here is a short (1.0MB) video of this laser burning some laser safety goggles.
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/pgliiia5.mov
> In this shot, the laser was being fired through the goggles; the beam spot is shown on a ceiling ~5 feet above.


Hey thanks man but do you think you could post a vid of it poppin a balloon or a pic of the beam outside next to a 5mW to compare the power? THANKS!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't have any balloons at my disposal - the soonest I would be able to obtain any is ~9:30am PDT tomorrow (08-15-06).
Comparing its beam with that of a 5mW unit *MIGHT* be possible shortly, but I can offer no guarantees here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2006)

I blacked my eyes out because they look strange after my (crash course in) brain surgery in late-2002.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 15, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I blacked my eyes out because they look strange after my (crash course in) brain surgery in late-2002.


WOW!!!:huh: THANKS MAN! so the laser on the left is a 5mW? Deng thanks for this pic I really appreciate it.


----------



## Madz (Aug 15, 2006)

it is a awesome laser. a good one for me to start with  i put a black dot on my hand and it got pretty painful in seconds from around 2 ft away


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 15, 2006)

WOW!!! yea thats strong.But no one else has some pics or vids to share? haha sorry for being such a pest its just I wanna see how everyones lasers are doing and how good they perform since im still waiting and the usps tracking sucks.haha.All this time it says accepted in NORMAN,OK and it says check back because they update it everynight but it just stays the same.AHHH!!!


----------



## Madz (Aug 15, 2006)

id take a picture or vid for ya but my digi camera sucks. It makes it look a lot dimmer then the laser is. On my camera the dot doesnt even look bright but in real life its bright as all hell. I think my camera autofocuses the brightness.


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 15, 2006)

For those of you who didn't take part in the group buy: I will shoot som videos of the device when it arrives.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's a video of it popping a balloon at ~4 feet.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/pgliiia6.mov
This is approximately 2.2MB (2,436,436 bytes) in length.


----------



## Bionic-Badger (Aug 15, 2006)

I've got photos, but what's a good place to host images?


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 16, 2006)

www.photobucket.com


----------



## -FX- (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi!

I received my unit today (in Germany). I put in fresh energizer cells and made a little video. I burned my digicam-case and you can see it smokes instantly. But after that there were no damages on the case. The divergence is 1mrad+. I think it is 1,1 -1,2mrad. I had another laser with a beam divergence under 1 and if i compare both you can see that the dot from the pgl is larger 5 meters away. And yes, it burns matches and pops ballons and burns plastic. If i point my finger it hurts after 2 seconds...

Ok, now enjoy the video, but you can turn off your speakers, my brother is playing xbox360 in background hehe. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/p9zmf5

THX NINJA for this groupbuy! Very nice laser!!!:goodjob: 

Fabian


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 16, 2006)

"There are no free download slots available."


----------



## Bionic-Badger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I used ImageShack to host this image. Pretty nice service really. This photo was taken at night using a 15-second exposure on a Canon S3 IS:

Outside pic edited out by Kiessling.


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 16, 2006)

I've seen the video now. Looks great! 

Sweet picture, Bionic-Badger.


----------



## Madz (Aug 17, 2006)

This is my first green laser so I just wanna know how the dot is supposed to look. Here are some pictures but my camera is not exactly the best quality. 



In the picture you may not see it, but there is the dot with the light blasting away from the center like you would imagine a laser should look like. But there seems to be a line that goes through it and there is a lot of light around where the beam lands that seems more like its a lense irregularity then it does light spread. I kinda illustrated what im talking about in the next picture.

Outside pics edited out by Kiessling.

In this picture the image on the right is just the beam. the left is the illustration (if you couldnt tell already ) the red line is the line I'm talking about. It is not just a random anomaly because the this beam is on a different wall at a different instance then the other picture. The red dots are the only way I could visually describe what the extra glow around the normal dot and its glow looks like. When I move the laser to different spots on the wall the dot and it's surrounding "glow" change because of small deviations in the surface of the wall but the dots and the line do not change, it seems like a "static" pattern.

Is this normal with all laser (I am not compaining about the quality of the laser, because it is plenty bright and the power does not seem to be compromised by this.) or is it something that should not happen and can be fixed by realigning the lense?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's a wild guess....but did you turn the laser on without removing the green sticker at the front? If the laser burned the sticker some smoke might have gotten on the lens, which blurs the beam. It should be that your lens is just dirty. You'll have to take off the front cap and clean the lens.


----------



## Lips (Aug 17, 2006)

You got the inside ones too.  





Outside pics edited out by Kiessling. Sorry. See comments below.


----------



## Madz (Aug 17, 2006)

Nope I had the sticker off before i put batteries in it. I should try to clean the lense anyway. This laser kicks a lot of ***. Whats the best way to remove the cap?


----------



## ajohnson (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok, these aren't very good pics, but there's 3 lasers in each shot.


From top to bottom in every pic:

PGL-IIIA
atlasnova - leadlight 105
vital spirit - leadlight 105



















You can barely see the atlasnova & the vital spirit one is almost invisible. The atlasnova beam has been great for pointing out stars & the space station at night, it's noticably brighter than the vital spirit to the naked eye. Both were pot modded to highest brightness by eye, but I'm not sure there was really any difference in the atlasnova one.

I took the pics with an olympus C-750uz. 1st pic was set to manual shutter speed/auto aperature - 10 second exposure. Not sure what aperature it picked. After that I switched to full manual and picked 16 second shutter with f2.8 aperature.

My ampmeter only does 200ma then 10a, so on the 10a setting it looks like the pgl draws about 300ma, the atlasnova about 330ma, and the vital spirit about 270ma. I have the vital spirit pointer disassembled atm while I see about modding it. I don't think I'm gonna mess with the atlasnova one, I like it the way it is.

My x/y galvo setup (with cheap galvo's) is only suitable for lissajous patterns & such as I already posted in the other thread. I did build a 2-channel parallel port DAC circuit that seems to work pretty fast (too fast for these!). I'm going to try and get some better galvos


----------



## -FX- (Aug 17, 2006)

Madz said:


> Is this normal with all laser (I am not compaining about the quality of the laser, because it is plenty bright and the power does not seem to be compromised by this.) or is it something that should not happen and can be fixed by realigning the lense?


 
It seems that there is anything on your lense, maybe some dust etc. I had several lasers before and i know this problem if the beam looks like this. I cleaned my lasers with some soft paper from the kitchen and alcohol. Put some cleaning alcohol (i used isopropyl alcohol) on one edge of the paper and twist this edge until it fits in the lasers hole to reach the lense. When you reach the lense turn your laser 1-2 times in ONE direction. Put it out the hole an turn on your laser and look what the dot looks like. Remain it few times if needed.

You can try to remove the shutter lense too, but ask Ninja how to make it. I dont know.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 17, 2006)

Uh guys ... please ... no pics of >5mW outside. Please refresh yourself on our strict and sometimes unpleasant policies. Sorry.
I will edit out the pics and leave the thread open.
bernhard


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 17, 2006)

And if there is perfectly leagal to run my laser outside in my respective country?


----------



## Bionic-Badger (Aug 17, 2006)

Well the photo liability still rests with the site hosting the images.


----------



## kakcoo (Aug 17, 2006)

I host my images on my own server or on a norwegian og german web hotel.


----------



## Madz (Aug 17, 2006)

I dont know why you removed my images. Those were pictures of me shooting my wall inside my living room.


----------



## Madz (Aug 17, 2006)

Ninja how do you remove the shutter without damaging it?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 17, 2006)

I just twisted mine and it came off. Depending on how much threadlock they put on, you'll have to twist harder.


----------



## floscherl (Aug 17, 2006)

Received mine yesterday :goodjob:

AWESOME laser, thanks a lot for this GB!


----------



## Madz (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you untwist the threaded part on top? or the whole thing that includes the shutter as well as the piece with the red and green dots?


----------



## marcdilnutt (Aug 17, 2006)

Got mine as well today, havent had much of a chance to use it yet. Thanks for organising this GB Ninja.
marc


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 17, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Uh guys ... please ... no pics of >5mW outside. Please refresh yourself on our strict and sometimes unpleasant policies. Sorry.
> I will edit out the pics and leave the thread open.
> bernhard



Is this one against the rules? :laughing:









The_LED_Museum said:


> I blacked my eyes out because they look strange after my (crash course in) brain surgery in late-2002.



I figured it was to hide your identity in case you get abducted by aliens. 

http://www.ufodigest.com/news/0806/laserlight.html


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 17, 2006)

kakcoo ... we aren't legal experts nor do we claim to have the answer to all those complicated laser law questions. we do however moderate on the side of caution and often use the typical US regulation as a basis for some decisions. This is why. For further info you can read the stickies.

Madz ... if I incorrectly removed indoor images I am sorry. Please feel free to re-edit that post and re-post them then.

N8YWV ... in this pic I think we can all agree that those guys do know very well what they are doing :nana: ... and we can safely guess they'll have the official permission to do so.
Which is also why discussion about military and experimental research lasers isn't prblematic (to date).

bernhard


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 17, 2006)

Madz said:


> Do you untwist the threaded part on top? or the whole thing that includes the shutter as well as the piece with the red and green dots?



The whole thing that includes the shutter and the red and green dots is what you remove.


----------



## Madz (Aug 17, 2006)

I got some spare case fans and a couple spare speaker coils from work now all I need is a few 1"x1" mirrors. Anybody know where to buy a small sheet of 1"x1" mirrors? I think I may gut a few garbage hard drives and cannabalize the motors. Hopefully I can make a pretty sweet rig in these next few weeks.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 17, 2006)

Madz said:


> I got some spare case fans and a couple spare speaker coils from work now all I need is a few 1"x1" mirrors. Anybody know where to buy a small sheet of 1"x1" mirrors? I think I may gut a few garbage hard drives and cannabalize the motors. Hopefully I can make a pretty sweet rig in these next few weeks.


Try www.highreflectivemirrors.com. A few months ago, I was thinking of building my own pseudoscope, and I would have purchased from them if I had gone ahead with the project.


----------



## emrbrtn (Aug 17, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Try www.highreflectivemirrors.com. A few months ago, I was thinking of building my own pseudoscope, and I would have purchased from them if I had gone ahead with the project.



I just got a few mirrors from them, great service. They even custom cut to any size.


----------



## Madz (Aug 18, 2006)

the shutter on my laser is on there tight as all hell lol. I cant get it off.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, you'll probably need a strap wrench or something to get it off.


----------



## Lips (Aug 18, 2006)

Thick pair of white socks and a pair of channel lock pliers, no damage and smooth as butter...


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yea finally got mine today i love it to death.THANKS NINJA!!!


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 18, 2006)

Dj_sTyLz808 said:


> Yea finally got mine today i love it to death.THANKS NINJA!!!


 

I would have expected pics from you... :huh2:


----------



## MasterMind (Aug 18, 2006)

I guess I better mention I got mine a few days ago. I've just been too busy to do much with it.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 18, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> I would have expected pics from you... :huh2:


Yea I really love this laser it seems really strong.This pic is only with a little air freshener in the air because my cousin farted in my room


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## jkaiser3000 (Aug 18, 2006)

> This pic is only with a little air freshener in the air because my cousin farted in my room



That's a good excuse for using air freshener. And for taking a picture of your laser too :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 18, 2006)

Dj_sTyLz808, you should resize your photograph to no larger than 800 pixels in width, to help prevent horizontal scrolling.
If you do not know how, just say so and I'll do it for you.


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808 (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont know how.haha.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 19, 2006)

Dj_sTyLz808 said:


> I dont know how.haha.


 
 
Open with MS Paint, press CTRL+W, type in 25, TAB, 25, click OK, CTRL+S... Then re-upload to you picture hosting site and edit your post with the new, small picture's link...

I do this with all the pics I take. @ 5 MPs it'll bring em down to 688 x 4%% something... or 25% of the original size...


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Aug 19, 2006)

I know I got into reading this PGL IIIA stuff too late, so if you would indulge me, what did they cost in the group purchase - and will there be another group purchase anytime soon.

Thanks !


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 19, 2006)

There wont be another group buy because LG is now their North American distributor.

Check out how much they want for one. Talk about a 100% markup. 

http://www.laserglow.com/pyxis80-1.html


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for reply.


----------



## 45/70 (Aug 19, 2006)

N8YWF said:
 

> There wont be another group buy because LG is now their North American distributor.


Not sure I understand this but, anyway,

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1479505&postcount=11

Dave


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2006)

Dj_sTyLz808 said:


> I dont know how.haha.


No problem.
I resized it and hosted it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 19, 2006)

45/70 said:


> Not sure I understand this but, anyway,
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1479505&postcount=11
> 
> Dave



Apparently they renamed the PGLIIIA to Pyxis.


----------



## 45/70 (Aug 20, 2006)

FNinjaP90 said:


> Apparently they renamed the PGLIIIA to Pyxis.


Yeah, well, I guess in that case, they really don't carry the PGL-III-A then, do they? :naughty:

Mine is working great! Thanks again for your efforts Mr. Ninja! :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 20, 2006)

guess you can say the prototype/beta was named pgl lllA, and the monopolistic dealer seller renamed the laser to pyxis.


----------



## Madz (Aug 20, 2006)

Im still trying to register DonJon.us as a company name so I can buy from CNI at the lowest cost. I will give CPF people the manufacturer price .


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 20, 2006)

Madz said:


> Im still trying to register DonJon.us as a company name so I can buy from CNI at the lowest cost. I will give CPF people the manufacturer price .




go for it! bust those GREEDY dealers/resellers!


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 20, 2006)

senecaripple said:


> guess you can say the prototype/beta was named pgl lllA, and the monopolistic dealer seller renamed the laser to pyxis.



Other than renaming them. I think they are pot modding them too. CNI told FNinjaP90 that the highest mw that the PGL-IIIA came in was 80mw. 

http://www.laserglow.com/pyxis120-1.html


----------



## ajohnson (Aug 20, 2006)

FlashlightPhreak said:


> I know I got into reading this PGL IIIA stuff too late, so if you would indulge me, what did they cost in the group purchase - and will there be another group purchase anytime soon.
> 
> Thanks !


 


N8YWF said:


> There wont be another group buy because LG is now their North American distributor.
> 
> Check out how much they want for one. Talk about a 100% markup.
> 
> http://www.laserglow.com/pyxis80-1.html


 
Looks like the distribution agreement isnt finalized, FNinja is starting another one:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/129729

I'm debating on getting another one, but I think I'm going to look at other colors

Where's this "take apart" thread you guys are talking about, all I see is the DIY dongle thing


----------



## ajohnson (Aug 20, 2006)

Edit: oops, double post, sorry


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 20, 2006)

N8YWF said:


> Other than renaming them. I think they are pot modding them too. CNI told FNinjaP90 that the highest mw that the PGL-IIIA came in was 80mw.
> 
> http://www.laserglow.com/pyxis120-1.html



that was until laserglow got in the game.
did you see their illustration, they're pointing their laser skyward. really good marketing. "lets encourage the kids to point up in the universe!"


----------



## marcdilnutt (Aug 20, 2006)

I have been using mine a bit indoors and have used noticed that the beam comes out very off line, at an angle of maybe one or two degrees so that if i hold the laser on the wall and shine it up it hits the wall after only four or five feet. Is this normal?
marc


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 20, 2006)

marcdilnutt said:


> I have been using mine a bit indoors and have used noticed that the beam comes out very off line, at an angle of maybe one or two degrees so that if i hold the laser on the wall and shine it up it hits the wall after only four or five feet. Is this normal?
> marc



Yes, this is normal.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Aug 20, 2006)

To ajohnson for his post about 2nd round of group purchase - A BIG THANKS !!!! I won't miss this round....


----------



## 45/70 (Aug 20, 2006)

ajohnson said:


> Where's this "take apart" thread you guys are talking about, all I see is the DIY dongle thing


In case you haven't allready found it






https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120090

Dave


----------



## Madz (Aug 21, 2006)

I modded a old Dell Power supply and took some fans that i got from work and some nice little 1"x1" mirrors i bought from Joanna Fabrics got $.99 for like 6 mirrors and I made this basic spirograph. (hod did you like the run-on sentance?)

Its a very dark video (because my camera is crappy) and I did not have anything secured down. So, I was aiming the laser and holding the fans. But you get the idea. Tomorrow im gonna build a box and secure this all down and make the mirrors permanantly attached to the fans.

My fantastic video


----------



## StevieRay (Sep 3, 2006)

I want to take 2 14500 lithium ion batteries and wire them in parallel.

I was wondering if this would work without any danger to the laser.

I plan on using foil tape to wire the batteries, or is there a 2AA holder that would work?

Please express your opinions.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## mogold (Sep 23, 2006)

hi
just wondering how much each unit cost?
and when will the next one be because i missed out on this one.
thanks


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 23, 2006)

There won't be another group buy. I'm becoming a dealer soon, check my sig for details.


----------



## mogold (Sep 23, 2006)

out of interest, in the group buys, how much did each unit cost?
thanks


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 23, 2006)

About $210.


----------

